# Bidville = JOKE !!!!



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Stumbled across a new Ebay wanna be auction site named Bidville , figured I would see if they had any slotcar auctions up for sale , maybe scoop a deal. This is the one slotcar auction they had http://www.bidville.com/listings/details/index_asp.asp?itemnum=9173834
Bette hurry , there's well over $1,600.00 worth of One Owner track there ! This guy can't be serious. WHAT A JOKE !


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*one mans treasure is another mans junk*

i run an ho slot cars and parts wanted ad in the local paper. its interesting to see what some folks have charging twice what its actually worth but more importantly folks not knowing what they have and giving the stuff away.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on this auction site.I'll keep an eye on it.
As far as the track is concerned, lots of luck !!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

He has had that track up for auction for over a month. I have been e-mailing him to get the web site he mentions in the description. He claims he got the cost of the track from this web site. I have asked to buy certain pieces if the auction does not sell, he won't.


Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess he'll be relisting it again in about a week.  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Where That Estimate Came From?*

Check out the Model Motoring website. Most of their track pieces cost around $8 a piece. Out of curiosity, I counted 202 individual pieces of track. $8 X 202 = ? . Guess this is the site that deals with this thing, huh?

Hope he's not holding his breath on this one


----------

